
Let's Make 2017 the Year of Simply Secure PHP Cryptography - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2017/01/let-s-make-2017-year-simply-secure-php-cryptography
======
sevetistudios
Thanks for putting so much effort into making PHP secure :)

